# Give a (xmas?) gift to a fellow TCer...



## Sid James

Okay, this is just a fun thread.

You can "give" any gift you want, to a fellow TC member.

But you have to be nice, no insults, put downs, borderline ad homs, etc.

It's only limited by your imagination - so USE IT!!!

But it can be as simple or complicated gift as you want.

I will start now. For Couchie, a big Wagnerite here, I would give THIS gift, tickets and accomodation to the Bayreuth Festival, incl. opera performances, tours of the theatre and Richard's old haunts, lectures on his music/life, etc. I think Couchie could not refuse this, be happy with this, methinks?

Okay guys it's over to you!

(& if you don't believe in Christmas, don't celebrate it, etc., just think of it as a gift in general, not attached to Christmas)...


----------



## Rasa

*No.* You will not simply buy him these tickets. Do you know how long I've been on the waiting list for this godforsaken festival where they only know one composer?


----------



## Sid James

^^ :lol:

It's only a game! I'm just using my imagination (which is limited in these ways). I had disagreements with Couchie, but I'm trying to keep them out of this thread.

It's kind of "feelgood" for a change...


----------



## Manxfeeder

For Oskaar, next year's paid subscription to Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

For Sid, an autographed photo of Edith Piaf.


----------



## Sid James

^^ Well that would be very nice Manxfeeder. I will have to go away and think about what to "give" you in return. As well as for other TCers.

In terms of my "gift" to Couchie, it is pretty extravagant, expensive, but it shows how hard it is to give something to someone who probably has it all in relation to Wagner - eg. all _The Ring _cycles and then some of his operas, books on him, and no doubt the obligatory cultish bust standing imperiously on top of the grand piano.

So it is extravagant, a trip to Bayreuth festival, but it shows I am not so creative. But it's only a game, as I said, you can be as big spender or little as you want (as they say, it's the thought that counts!)...


----------



## sospiro

For you Sid (hope you haven't got it already)


----------



## Kopachris

For Alma, probably a bottle of very expensive wine. For Poley, a box set of the complete works of Brahms (unless he already has one ).

EDIT: Even better idea for Poley: some doctors who know what they're doing.

EDIT2: Even better idea for Alma: a day with Anna Netrebko.


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> In terms of my "gift" to Couchie, it is pretty extravagant, expensive, but it shows how hard it is to give something to someone who probably has it all in relation to Wagner - eg. all _The Ring _cycles and then some of his operas, books on him, and no doubt the obligatory cultish bust standing imperiously on top of the grand piano.


Hehe, just about... except for the grand piano (I wish!) Actually, my Wagner bust stands in pyramid formation upon the shoulders of Bach and Beethoven busts. Together they stand in a large, flat vase filled with smashed bits of Brahms, Telemann, and Haydn busts. :devil:

You're OK, Sid. Just think, somewhere in a parallel universe where most of everything is completely different, we are best friends. :kiss:


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> ... Actually, my Wagner bust stands in pyramid formation upon the shoulders of Bach and Beethoven busts. Together they stand in a large, flat vase filled with smashed bits of Brahms, Telemann, and Haydn busts. :devil:...


Sounds like one of Giulio Paolini's instillation pieces (example HERE). So if you could ship that bust arrangement of yours over here, I can probably exhibit it and get some guy from one of the art galleries to buy it or a wealthy investor in modern art. How about it, you could become a famous postmodern deconstructionist artist and I your agent!

& you can deconstruct, specialise in, busts of composers and not boring gods or whatever which Paolini does...


----------



## itywltmt

Sid - love the new avatar. My kids learned to read (in French) on that series of little books!

I just wanted to give fair warning to all of you out there in TC-land that I will have twelve gifts for the entire community, starting tomorrow and for 12 days straight.

(I know this isn't what this thread is about, but I couldn't resist the shameless self-promotion!)


----------



## kv466

I'd get Glenn Gould on Television: The Complete CBC Broadcasts for Jan, since it wasn't available on her amazon. I think Kopachris would like a fat gift certificate to Whole Foods Market since I know he likes his food.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

For violadude: A Stradivarius viola (if they even exist)


----------



## Polednice

Thank you for my gifts Kopa! I will be taking both. 

Now I have a present for Klavierspieler: a pledge of allegiance and undying friendship.


----------



## Sid James

For *Manxfeeder & Samurai *- Another trip, to Sibelius' house in Finland, at Jarvenpaa, named for his wife Aino(la). I know you guys both love this guy's music!

*@ sospiro *- I would love that dvd set with my namesake (no, I don't have it), but better still would be a bust of the late Sid James, I am thinking of setting up a cult dedicated to worshipping him, so it would really come in handy as the centrepiece of my temple/shrine for him.

*Polednice *- Well since you like Romantic era music of middle Europe, I'd send you on a tour there. Vienna, Budapest, Prague. A friend of mine did this kind of trip ages ago and loved it. Taking in a lot of the places these guys lived and worked, got their inspiration from.

*& for many others here, this is a good gift I would probably give *-

...the DVD _Classical Destinations_, two sets of them (each a 2 dvd set), covers a lot of this kind of musical tour of Europe, and this friend only found out about that show through me. So if you can't go to these places, that's the next best thing. & produced here Down Under, with our own Australian Chamber Orchestra and Nikki Vasilakis, a violinist who does part of the narration, & she's one of our great chamber musicians. Also actor & music lover Simon Callow, who I think played Mozart's lyricist da Ponte in the film_ Amadeus_...


----------



## Sid James

itywltmt said:


> Sid - love the new avatar. My kids learned to read (in French) on that series of little books!
> 
> ...


Yes I loved the "Mr. Men" books as a kid myself. They are now a classic & have spawned a "little Miss" series, to have a kind of gender balance. But those came in way after my time.

I was thinking of choosing Mr. Grumpy as my avatar, but he's a square shape, and I don't see myself as "square." So I chose Mr. Messy, I like his fuzziness & that he's like a child's scribble, very natural kind of vibe...


----------



## Xaltotun

For Huilunsoittaja, a luxury edition of the Kalevala, with illustrations by Akseli Gallen-Kallela!
For Aramis, the embalmed heart of Chopin embedded in a platinum statue of the Tonality-creature (you know what I'm talking about, don't you!)
For HarpsichordConcerto, a gigantic wig that powders itself automatically, and plays "4:33" while doing so.
Then I started thinking about what I'd get for Polednice, and started to think of a 10-foot pole that would somehow be "nice"... then I realized that I'm terribly tired and should go to bed.


----------



## kv466

Prolly get each of us a $20 gift certificate to the movies so that we can at least break away from the pc and this forum for at least a couple hours...but only enough for one or two movies so that we can rush back and see what's been going on!


----------



## Polednice

Xaltotun said:


> For Huilunsoittaja, a luxury edition of the Kalevala, with illustrations by Akseli Gallen-Kallela!
> For Aramis, the embalmed heart of Chopin embedded in a platinum statue of the Tonality-creature (you know what I'm talking about, don't you!)
> For HarpsichordConcerto, a gigantic wig that powders itself automatically, and plays "4:33" while doing so.
> Then I started thinking about what I'd get for Polednice, and started to think of a 10-foot pole that would somehow be "nice"... then I realized that I'm terribly tired and should go to bed.


That's a lovely suggestion, but I really don't think you want to see a vampire pig learning to pole dance.


----------



## Sid James

Xaltotun said:


> For Huilunsoittaja, a luxury edition of the Kalevala, with illustrations by Akseli Gallen-Kallela!
> For Aramis, the embalmed heart of Chopin embedded in a platinum statue of the Tonality-creature (you know what I'm talking about, don't you!)
> For HarpsichordConcerto, a gigantic wig that powders itself automatically, and plays "4:33" while doing so...


My take on those guys -

For Huilunsosoittaja - a golden flute.

For Harpsichord Concerto - a harpsichord so he can play his harpsichord concertos (or learn to play them).

For Aramis - a piano, maybe one from Chopin's time, so he CAN play that Chopin etude (& maybe a newly edited score of those etudes, if I'm feeling extra generous!)...


----------



## clavichorder

For Science, some stylin' bling, and a 2012 calender of portraits of yourself, in various nude poses, with great Science quotes like "life in not an intelligence contest" in captions. 

For Dodecaplex, hard bound dictionary sized Lulu books that have a scores of every fugue in it along with an attached CD of performances(the obvious one) and a pendant in the shape of a dodecaplex with Bach, Voltaire, and various other names you worship inscribed on its surfaces as many times as will fit, for when you solve the world's problems and are asked to lead the world and want to have a symbol.

For CountessAdelle, a scholarship to a school where you can study with a really inspiring voice teacher.

For Meaghan, a scheduled interview with the pianist of your choice where he performs Das Lebewohl for you and you discuss the piece in depth.


----------



## clavichorder

For Violadude, a CD of your complete works released by Naxos, recorded by professional musicians.


----------



## Sid James

clavichorder said:


> For Science, some stylin' bling, and a 2012 calender of portraits of yourself, in various nude poses, with great Science quotes like "life in not an intelligence contest" in captions.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good idea, maybe we can do a print run of such a calendar and sell it, give a cut of that to charity. It was quite popular here, those nude calendars, sports teams did quite a few, even people in towns to sell in the town newsagent to tourists passing through. Of course, strategically placed things to cover their private bits.

Maybe we should all get together in some secret location and do a "TCers nude calendar of 2012." But maybe we won't go there, I for one would be as attractive as a beached whale in that context . Compared to some of the young ladies who are members of TC, they would be the "Beauty" and I would be "the Beast."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sid James said:


> For *Manxfeeder & Samurai *- Another trip, to Sibelius' house in Finland, at Jarvenpaa, named for his wife Aino(la). I know you guys both love this guy's music!


Sid, I love it! And a trip with Samurai, that would be quite an experience! Maybe we could get Tapkaara to come as a tour guide.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Little Penguin, Merry Xmas.


----------



## samurai

@ Manx and Sid, I'm game! When are we leaving?


----------



## Kopachris

Vaneyes said:


> For Little Penguin, Merry Xmas.


Aw, you shouldn't have!  (I already have all of B's piano concertos, but another recording doesn't hurt!)


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> For Meaghan, a scheduled interview with the pianist of your choice where he performs Das Lebewohl for you and you discuss the piece in depth.


This made me happy.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> This made me happy.


Nervous now that you'll actually hold me to it...but I knew I _said_ the right thing


----------



## rojo

Sid James said:


> ... I chose Mr. Messy, I like his fuzziness & that he's like a child's scribble, very natural kind of vibe...


Interesting, considering that you've chosen to give all these gifts to individual members, and at the same time, you have given a collective gift to all of us in the creation of this really neat thread where we all can give gifts to each other. Ever notice that kids love to give gifts? 

I'd like to give the following to our member some guy:

Front row seats to a live performance of Bartok's _Concerto for Orchestra_, performed by the orchestra of his choosing, led by the conductor of his choice, and in the locality of his choosing. Followed by a performance of any work by John Cage of his choosing, using the same guidelines. 

To the collective members of TC, I would like to give us all peace and much joy, wherever we may be. That, and I'd like to pour each of us a glass of the beverage of each member's choice, so we could all raise our glasses together to celebrate TC.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I wish I knew everyone better. I'd like to give someone a gift too!


----------



## jurianbai

for everyone,

a ticket to our tropical islands, where spicy cuisine, exotic girls.. ehm.. I mean aunties, a shinny beach and traffic jams await. LOL


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I knew everyone better. I'd like to give someone a gift too!


Trust me, COAG, I'm, like, a _super_ nice person, so if you send me some money, you won't regret it.


----------



## itywltmt

Here's my gift to all of you...
http://www.talkclassical.com/17112-my-twelve-days-blogging-new-post.html


----------



## sospiro

jurianbai said:


> for everyone,
> 
> a ticket to our tropical islands, where spicy cuisine, exotic girls.. ehm.. I mean aunties, a shinny beach and traffic jams await. LOL


They say it's the thought that counts rather than the gift but not sure what I'd do with an exotic girl on a tropical beach. :lol:

Seriously there are so many people on here who I like to think of as friends (and some enemies :devil: ) if I start giving presents I'm bound to miss out someone.

So I'll just wish for you all to have the gift you've always wanted.

(and if anyone can guess what's top of my 'wish-list' _and_ help make it come true, I'll buy them whatever their little heart desires)


----------



## kv466

(hmmmm, now you've got me thinking )


----------



## Manxfeeder

rojo said:


> I
> 
> I'd like to pour each of us a glass of the beverage of each member's choice, so we could all raise our glasses together to celebrate TC.


Hear, Hear! Raising a cup of kindness for auld lang syne and good things yet to come! :cheers: (In my case, a steaming mug of rooibos red tea.)


----------



## kv466

^

I hadn't seen this...kind gesture, Red! Let's see,...it's only 9am here but it's Christmas Eve! I'll make it a nice pint of chocolate stout; it can pass for coffee to some!


----------



## ooopera

sospiro said:


> (and if anyone can guess what's top of my 'wish-list' _and_ help make it come true, I'll buy them whatever their little heart desires)


An evening with Simon Keenlyside?


----------



## sospiro

ooopera said:


> An evening with Simon Keenlyside?


 Mmmm, yes, that _would_ be very nice & it is near the top but it's not at the very top.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I knew everyone better. I'd like to give someone a gift too!


It hasn't been long and you are already all over the forum, I'm sure you'll know us in no time.


----------



## Sid James

rojo said:


> Interesting, considering that you've chosen to give all these gifts to individual members, and at the same time, you have given a collective gift to all of us in the creation of this really neat thread where we all can give gifts to each other. Ever notice that kids love to give gifts? ...


Yeah I think xmas is a time which is a good excuse as any to give gifts. I think in giving, we really are doing something good for ourselves. Of course, if it was "real life" I would give less extravagant/expensive gifts to the people here on TC. I gave some cd's to some friends now and they were quite happy. & also chocolates and mince pies! But whatever it is it's the thought that counts. It's time to reflect for me on another year. & man, this one has gone soooo fast. I must be getting old, no years have gone as fast as this!!!....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> Trust me, COAG, I'm, like, a _super_ nice person, so if you send me some money, you won't regret it.


Heehee. That's because you're the Gingerbread Scrooge! $1M cheque I quickly wrote up for ya:


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Heehee. That's because you're the Gingerbread Scrooge! $1M cheque I quickly wrote up for ya:


Oh wow!! I need to plan how to spend it all! Whores and cake I reckon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> Oh wow!! I need to plan how to spend it all! Whores and cake I reckon.


Whores? Not with that money you don't.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whores? Not with that money you don't.


They're still what you'll attract with a million dollars, just expensive ones.


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whores? Not with that money you don't.


Fine, I'll just spend it all on the cake.


----------



## CountessAdele

clavichorder said:


> for CountessAdelle, a scholarship to a school where you can study with a really inspiring voice teacher.


Aw, now I'm all choked up haha! Thank you Clavi! I'm a little late since Christmas was yesterday but I think I'll give you a kiss! :kiss:


----------



## clavichorder

CountessAdele said:


> Aw, now I'm all choked up haha! Thank you Clavi! I'm a little late since Christmas was yesterday but I think I'll give you a kiss! :kiss:


Now that's sweet, lovely, thank you! It deserves a . Don't get em often enough :lol:.


----------



## Klavierspieler

For ComposerofAvanteGarde a full collection of Ligeti's works with extra cash for the ones that haven't been written yet.


----------



## An Die Freude

For Klavierspieler, Schumann's complete piano works (including the piano concerto), performances and scores and all.

For Clavichorder, the Bach children's complete works, performances and scores and all (again).


----------



## Oskaar

For Polednice. An air ticket to Prague, and a bus ticket fromPrague to Cesky Krumlov, the nicest little town in Europe. He seemes to be a guy that would enjoy the city!


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wish I knew everyone better. I'd like to give someone a gift too!


Don't worry this lot will take anything from any body whether they know them or not.


----------



## moody

A Medtner doorstop for Clavichorder.


----------



## Oskaar

And I will give a bucket of diamonds to Samuray! He is always nice, and has a taste simular to mine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> For ComposerofAvanteGarde a full collection of Ligeti's works with extra cash for the ones that haven't been written yet.


WOW! Thanks Klavierspieler!  Complete Ligeti would be incredible! I do wish he was still around to write those extra pieces though.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oops!  I guess I should have looked that one up.


----------



## Oskaar

At least you give much of yourself, ComposerOfAvantGarde! With that pace you will know all of us soon bether than we know ourselfe! A rose to you!


----------



## kv466

In retrospect, I wish I'd gotten Sospiro a week in Venice during some major opera event only to surprise her there having the seat next to her's and then show her some of my favorite late night hangouts within the tiny walkways and alleys; although I'm sure she'd have some places to show me herself. 

Maybe next time, Annie?


----------



## Sid James

moody said:


> Don't worry this lot will take anything from any body whether they know them or not.


Well that's true, most people won't refuse presents. But just this xmas I got some gifts for some people & they refused to accept them. I won't elaborate but some people are Scrooges, the "bah humbug" thing is alive and well, it wasn't only in Charles Dickens' time. But that's life, you get all sorts. On the whole though, most people do appreciate a gift, esp. a well thought out one.

Okay, well this thread has been feel-good overall. But I'm glad xmas is over for another year. They don't call it the silly season for nothing. Now we can get back to "normal" life :lol: ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Normal life indeed. Now when is the next seasonal holiday thingy?


----------



## Polednice

oskaar said:


> For Polednice. An air ticket to Prague, and a bus ticket fromPrague to Cesky Krumlov, the nicest little town in Europe. He seemes to be a guy that would enjoy the city!


I would, I would, I would! I've been wanting to visit Prague for ages! You know me so well!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Oskaar

Prague is a pretaste for Krumlov, 
Polednice


----------



## Meaghan

Vaneyes said:


>


What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Meaghan said:


> What does this have to do with anything?


It has everything to do with anything.


----------



## An Die Freude

It's to do with the Polednice Whores and Cake-gate, I reckon.


----------

